
During the Pandemic, Grubhub Should Be Thriving. It’s Not - miked85
https://themarkup.org/coronavirus/2020/05/27/during-the-pandemic-grubhub-should-be-thriving-its-not
======
verdverm
One in three drivers admits eating customer food. Why should I every consider
using this service?

